# Tangled line set



## chriskreidler (Oct 15, 2008)

No, we didn't do anything stupid, but something went wrong on the grid. I was lowering our midstage curtain... well, about to. When I started to fly it in, there was an unusual grinding noise. I went on the roof of our performing arts center, and opened a couple of the smoke escape hatches to take a look at the rigging. The cables were tangled, so I'm not quite sure how to fix that without a 60-70' ladder.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

ControlBooth's Safety policies forbid us from discussing specific rigging issues. I suggest contacting gafftaper who can put you in touch with Jay Glerum, who wrote the book, literally: Amazon.com: Stage Rigging Handbook, Third Edition: Jay O. Glerum: Books, on stage rigging. 

When in doubt, contact a qualified industry professional.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 15, 2008)

The way you fix it is call in a professional rigger or rigging company. Why? They will have the skills and the tools required to make the repair safely. I assume by the fact that you had to go up on the roof and open the smoke chimneys (which you really aren't supposed to do) that you don't have a grid. That being the case, you are right, you probably don't have the tools or training to safely effect a repair.

You should not attempt to fix this issue if you don't have the proper training to do so.


----------



## sobenson (Oct 15, 2008)

Bill Sapsis @ Sapsis Rigging
Jason Melchert @ BMI Supply
Anyone at JR Clancy


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 for call a pro rigger. Jay Glerum and Bill Sapsis are two names I can definitely recommend.

In fact, I'm looking at Jay's card from a few years ago, and I note that he's in Seattle and you're in Seattle. That's a no-brainer to me.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

I proposed Mr. Glerum as I suspect he is the closest geographically. For a broader list, I suggest: http://etcp.esta.org/cert_technicians/search.php.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 15, 2008)

chriskreidler said:


> No, we didn't do anything stupid, but something went wrong on the grid. I was lowering our midstage curtain... well, about to. When I started to fly it in, there was an unusual grinding noise. I went on the roof of our performing arts center, and opened a couple of the smoke escape hatches to take a look at the rigging. The cables were tangled, so I'm not quite sure how to fix that without a 60-70' ladder.



This post hurtrs my brain....(this comment is not directed at you chris but your prediciment) 

WHY THE BEANS DAVE!?!? WHY?


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2008)

Could be a multitude of things, from broken blocks to who knows what. Stay away from the entire system, don't fly anything. I would even consider avoiding the stage entirely until it gets inspected.


----------



## avkid (Oct 15, 2008)

Lock out the system, but only if you can do it safely.

Master Lock® Safety SeriesT Locks, Tags and Other Products and Services


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 15, 2008)

avkid said:


> Lock out the system, but only if you can do it safely.
> 
> Master Lock® Safety SeriesT Locks, Tags and Other Products and Services



When using a standard lock out/tag out procedure it is acceptable to only tag out a system if it is not possible to lock it out. If it's possible to lock it out, you must lock it out.


----------



## avkid (Oct 16, 2008)

Hence me not mentioning the word tag.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

For those who aren't aware, most rope locks have two 5/16" holes to accept a long-hasp padlock to render the rope lock inoperable.



The Rolls-Royce of counterweight systems, Tiffin Scenic Studios, offers rope locks with each having a keyed cylinder.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 16, 2008)

I would go with Footer, avkid, and cdub260 (and the other folks who posted as well) combined on this one.

Lock out the *stage *until your rigging can be inspected and repaired. And have ALL your rigging inspected at the same time. The same thing could just be waiting to happen on another line set.


----------

